# WHO DISLIKES



## animalnut (Nov 6, 2011)

I wanted to know how many people dislike the man from man v.s wild? If u have a tegu your not gonna believe what i saw on T.V i saw this man Murder. this poor Argentine B&W tegu and i was in total disgust..cause the tegu wasn't acting not one bit aggressive to him and i find that to be unexceptable ...im gonna figure out what season its in and its not cool at all ..that man bugs the heck outa me ..I DONT LIKE HIM!!!!!!!!! So i wanted to know how everyone else felt on the subject..


----------



## BillieJeAn (Nov 6, 2011)

i loved him... until now :/


----------



## animalnut (Nov 6, 2011)

im gonna find it and since i can't do recording im doing frame by frame shots ..cause i found this to be like i said disgusting.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 6, 2011)

_I don't know him personally so I can't say if I like him or not but I don't like some of the things he does on the show. I get that the show is about survival in case there's an accident or you end up stranded some where in the wilderness. But it's a show, they need ratings to continue so, unfortunately some things will be over the top.

As for killing a tegu,.. I'm sure he ate it as unnecessary as that may have been. But in certain parts of the world they're not considered pets, are killed and used for even less significant things._


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 6, 2011)

both


----------



## saided (Nov 7, 2011)

I walked in to my parents watching what I think was "man/woman vs wild" and they were eating some lizard.. then I realized it was a tegu and I screamed. I was so mortified, I will never watch that show again... I do like Bear Grylls though, he has lots of good tips on survival and hiking scenarios.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Nov 7, 2011)

That fool is savage. I like the guy regardless of what he does. Yeah he kinda kills out of unnecessity but there's a lot worse things that people do. I can't him eating a tegu anywhere on youtube


----------



## james.w (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=man+vs+wild+kills+lizard&mid=CB84EBEAF796B63D867ACB84EBEAF796B63D867A&view=detail&FORM=VIRE1

Not a tegu, but this is unnecessary.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Nov 8, 2011)

Are you talking about the monitor and tree. Yeah that's a bit much.


----------



## frost (Nov 8, 2011)

i have to agree with bubbles, i admit that i dont like seeing him eat some reptiles that i really like/love but he is just doing it in the name of survival. he not just needlessly slaughtering animals for fun.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 8, 2011)

_For me it's a fine line,.. and I have learned some things watching it. But if it wasn't for him eating insects, biting the heads off of snakes and things that people here don't normally eat,.. it wouldn't be as popular as it is. 

Yeah it's part of survival and he does it to show people how. On the other hand he's not alone or in any danger what so ever. He has a camera crew, people know where he is, and where he's going with a rendezvous point to pick him up._


----------



## BillieJeAn (Nov 8, 2011)

okay that was just awful :/


----------



## james.w (Nov 8, 2011)

He stays in hotels and there is video of him claiming to be in a remote area and in the background you can see cars on the highway. He is a quack, and why not just tell people how to kill/eat the animals instead if actually doing it for entertainment.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Nov 8, 2011)

Cause people are desensatized and sick and nobody would watch


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd rather watch Man vs Wild. Whale wars is a terrible show comprised of hippies who are incapable of accomplishing anything, they have failed to save the whales. It's not even war, all they do is play bumper cars with Japanese fisherman/whalers, and throw crap at them. 

I have nothing against hippies, I like them, but these guys are idiots.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Nov 8, 2011)

My major problem with the show is not so much with the man, but with the network. What happened to Animal Planet that it how has shows glorifying the killing of animals as opposed to the preservation of them. Steve is probably rolling in his grave to see what they've changed into. Ugh.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 9, 2011)

Logie_Bear said:


> My major problem with the show is not so much with the man, but with the network. What happened to Animal Planet that it how has shows glorifying the killing of animals as opposed to the preservation of them. Steve is probably rolling in his grave to see what they've changed into. Ugh.



It plays on Discovery, not Animal Planet.


----------



## animalnut (Nov 9, 2011)

for all the man Vs wild lovers look up all the fake stuff he sis on you tube cause the man is a fake ...He don't need to kill animals when hes nest to a resort camping right next to it ..look it up on you tube ..i like survival man better at least hes dropped off by his self and has a pick up point. my problem wit him is he cant even catch his own prey without it being brought in..and thats not survival to me


----------

